
Expedia: From software bug to customer service nightmare, a modern Odyssey - gannimo
https://nebelwelt.net/blog/2019/0701-expedia.html
======
nwrk
Sad story, maybe if the lost point value is higher than $5000 you can sue them
?

Or some sort of pact with other affected users for GDPR violation.

Wish the best to get something out of it.

Thank for sharing.

~~~
gannimo
TBH, I don't expect much more from large corporations. From an economical
standpoint, the cost of fixing the bug is higher than the lost revenue if I
move my business somewhere else. The engineer and open source enthusiast in me
still wants to report the bug so that they can fix it. I wish I'd learn ;)

